# Does anyone sleep waaaay too much?



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Ever since I started taking Zoloft about two months ago, I've been sleeping way too much. I usually get around 16 hours of sleep a day. Sometime's 18 hours. I'm pretty sure its because SSRI's make you have really weird/interesting/vivid dreams. I feel like I live more in my dreams than I do when awake. And this makes it sooo hard to get out of bed. This has been going on for a while now and I just can't get up at a reasonable time. Parents wake me up and I just go back to sleep, they wake me up again, I go back to sleep. Setting my alarm clock is pointless cause I just turn it off and go back to sleep. It really is sad because I see all the old friends I use to have in my dreams, old girlfriends, and a weird occurring dream of being back in high school. Is anyone else like this? Any input at all would be great. Even if its negative (I don't care).


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, I think you should tell your doctor because a different medication might be in order. This could have a significantly negative effect on your life in the long run.

I think when I was on Zoloft I had the same problem and was always tired. I felt like a Zombie!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am in a similar boat. I started meds a couple months ago, and every time I increase the dose I get extremely sleepy. I can pass out at 8 and sleep in until noon. Then at 1 I'll be tired and go back to bed for a nap. That said, after a few days of a dose change I adjust to it and the sleepiness wears off. If you've been taking zoloft for a couple months and it's still just as bad, I would recommend talking to your doctor about switching meds. There's no point using it if you're too tired to function.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Chalk me down as well. I've been taking sertraline for months now and I've been feeling sooo sleepy and debilitated. It's helped curb my depression but the lethargy is just brutal sometimes. I can't get anything done because I just feel like sleeping all the time. Looks like the OP and I need to change meds.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish I was able to sleep too much. Its 5 am and I still cant sleep. The thing is that when I do get to sleep its nearly impossible to wake up.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

i use to be the most kick *** sleeper. I had it on demand and I would wake up and be fine. I could sleep anytime of the day or night, just set an alarm when I want to wake up. But now after a few less then perfect years I cant sleep like I use to. For some reason I would rather do something then sleep. So I find I am now going to bed later and later and I still have to be up for work. Then weekends are always busy doing something.


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the opposite problem. I don't really sleep too much, but I feel lethargic and I have headaches.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I cycle between sleeping too much and hardly sleeping at all.


----------



## Alison24 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was once prescribed zoloft and it made me want to hurt my child *no worries..I did not*. I never had one thought of aggression ever in my life until I took that prescription. So I stopped taking it. My Husband swears by Paxil and so does all five of the other people he knows that have and are currently taking it so I am considering that.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for all your input. And sorry to all those who have problems with sleep as well. For me, the thing is, Zoloft doesn't make me tired at all. I might wake up at like 6 and just decide to go back to sleep. Wake up at 10, still decide to sleep. wake up at 1, still decide to sleep, wake up around 3:30 - 4:00 and then I usually yell a profanity and finally awake from my coma. Its not the medicine making me tired. I just want to be in the dream world which is soooo much better than my real world. Well, besides my family.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive slept over 48 hours due to depression


----------

